# Travelling from Dubai to Sharjah English School



## *spellbound* (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'll be moving out to Dubai soon with my kids to be with my husband. We have places a Sharjah English School and are hoping to live in Mirdiff. Can anyone give me some idea of what the school run is like for traffic morning and afternoon? The best route to take? etc. (It was crazy when we were last over, I imagine that is the norm.)

Does anyone have children at the school in FS2, Year1 or Year3? Would be nice to start making friends now before we arrive.


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there. Did you find a quick route? Our children start at the school in September and the Emirates rd bit is the biggest worry for us..


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

You can get on Highway 611 heading towards Sharjah,get off at the university city exit,keep heading straight,you will most likely go past the school but I think a ways down there is a u-turn,you have to figure that part out but the other is good.


----------



## *spellbound* (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi,

We've been doing the run from Bur Dubai for a couple of weeks while we're in a hotel. It has taken approx 30 mins to get to school when we join the Emirates Road (311). It's a simple route and even easier from Mirdiff cutting the time down by half. We were just getting off the Emirates road to join the S112 (Kalba exit) and that took us straight onto Maliha Road where the school is. All traffic heading in opposite direction!!!

For me to return to Dubai however I took the 611 bypass road which was a little longer but no traffic and Mirdiff is easy to reach.

We haven't been able to find a decent villa for us in Mirdiff though so are now looking closer to school in Sharjah. It's worth thinking about if you want space for a better budget with Dubai a 10 min journey away. It's something I said a definite NO to until we arrived here and had a look!!!

Thanks for the heads up "LONGGOOD BYE" and "Little_over Ram" Good Luck it's a lovely school my children have settled in well.


----------

